# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  Cleaning Grout & Silicone off tiles

## bucko

Recently had a mate tile my bathroom and I am now trying to clean the grout and silicone off the tiles.
My tiles are brown and not smooth (rough feel), the grout smeared across them has left a white milky residue which seems to be down in the dimples across the tile.
I also have the same issue with the white silicone used around the bath and in the corners of the bathroom. 
I have tried using Vinegar & Water with a scrubbing brush without any luck. I then tried Sugar Soap & Water with a scrubbing brush and still no luck. 
Can anyone help me with what I need to use to clean it all off. 
Cheers.

----------


## China

You need a new mate, grab a scrubbing brush and scrub down with hot water it will take some effort but it should come off as for the silcone if you can't scrape it off then pick up some silicone remover from the hardware

----------


## bucko

Thanks guys. 
I will get the silicone remover and try that.

----------


## diy

You need Grout Haze Remover. I use a product called Clout.  
Its basically just an acidic based cleaner which is designed for this reason. Go to your local tile store and speak to them as its a pretty common issue and cheap as well.

----------

